# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο κοκατίλ

## pasxalis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μόλις έγινα μέλος.
πριν λίγο καιρό ήμουν σε ένα πετ σοπ και χαζεύα υπήρχε ένα κοκατιλ κούκλι ρώτησα πόσο 
κάνει και μου είπε ότι το άφησε κάποιος γ τ είχε πολλά ζώα και δεν μπορούσε να το κρατήσει και το 
αγόρασα 25 εύρο μαζί μέ το κλουβί.
όταν τον είδα εκεί μου φάνηκε μια χαρά αν και τον είχαν βρόμικο κλασικα.
τις πρώτες μέρες είχε διάρροια σκέφτηκα θα ήταν λόγο αλλαγής μετα εφυγα μια βδομάδα για δουλειά
και όταν γύρισα ήταν μια μπάλα είχε φτερνιζμα και υγρα στα ρουθούνια,και την τρίτη ξεκίνησα να 
δίνω σιβοτιν αλλά μέχρι σήμερα καμία βελτιώσει θα το δίνω μέχρι την τρίτη αυτό.
λέτε να έχει τίποτα άλλο; δεν θέλω νατον χάσω.

----------


## mariakappa

οι μιξες δηλωνουν ασχημα τα πραγματα.ποιος σου το εδωσε το σκευασμα και τι σου ειπε οτι εχει?
εχεις baytril?

----------


## pasxalis

απο το πετ σοπ βασικα πλεον δεν εχει απλα το ενα ρουθουνι εχει σαν σκουπιδακι και το βγαζει μονος του.οχι δεν εχω τι κανει αυτο?

----------


## mariakappa

ισχυρη αντιβιωση ειναι.θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του για να δω τη διαρροια? τρωει απο μονος του? τωρα ποια ειναι τα ακριβη συμπτωματα του? εχεις δει καθολου βελτιωση με αυτο το σκευασμα που δινεις  τωρα? ποσο καιρο το δινεις?

----------


## pasxalis

διαρρια δεν εχει τωρα σιγουρα.τιν τριτη ξεκινησα καθεται φουσκομενος με ενα ποδι και κλεινει τα ματια του τρωει και πινει νερο μονος του .δεν ειδα διαφορα του βαζω και στο φαγητο λιγο.

----------


## mariakappa

το σκευασμα ειναι για λοιμωξη στο αναπνευστικο του οποιου τα συμπτωματα ταιριαζουν με του κοκατιλ.απο ποτε σταματησε να κανει διαρροια και να εχει καταρροη? πριν ή μετα το σκευασμα?

----------


## pasxalis

μετα την 3μερα του φαρμακου αλλα το φτερνισμα το ακουσα εχθες αναπνεει λιγο γρηγορα

----------


## pasxalis

διαφορα στην σθμπεριφορα δεν ειδα με το φαρμακο διαρρια και καταρροη ειδα.

----------


## mariakappa

το sivotine δεν ειναι απο τις δυνατες αντιβιωσεις.προσωπικα δεν θα το διαλεγα ποτε για καποιο πουλι μου.μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι τα πετ σοπ κανουν εμποριο και πουλανε οτι τους δωσουν οι εταιρειες.απο εδω και περα θα ξερεις οτι ο πιο καταλληλος ανθρωπος σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι ο γιατρος και οχι τα πετ σοπ.
οσον αφορα το πουλι εφοσον παρουσιασε βελτιωση ως προς τα συμπτωματα πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα θα παρουσιασει βελτιωση και στη συμπεριφορα του αλλα με την βοηθεια σου και μονο.ειναι πολυ αδυναμο, λαμβανοντας υπ'οψη το ιστορικο του και γι'αυτο δεν μπορει να συνελθει.πρεπει να ενισχυσουμε την διατροφη του και τον χωρο παραμονης του.πρεπει λοιπον να το βαλεις κοντα σε θερμανση.η αντιβιωση απο μονη της δεν μπορει να εξαλειψει την αρρωστεια.το βαζεις ειτε κοντα σε καλοριφερ ειτε σε δωματιο που θερμενεται ειτε σε λαμπα για ενυδρεια.διαθετεις κατι απο τα 3? ποια η διατροφη του τωρα?
επισης την αντιβιωση θα την βαζεις μονο στο νερο και στην δοσολογια που αναγραφεται στην συσκευασια.για ποσες μερες γραφει επανω?

----------


## pasxalis

Είναι δίπλα στο καλοριφέρ 19-20 βαθμούς'την λάμπα πού λες την βάζω πάνω από το κλουβί;γ τ από λαμπες εχω τα 
πάντα λόγο δουλειάς. και το βράδυ πως κοιμάται? το φάρμακο λέει επτά μέ δέκα μέρες. Τροφή εχω 
Versele όχι χύμα και βάζω λίγο ηλιοσπορο κάθε δεύτερη μέρα. φωτό 
πως μπορώ να βάλω; για κοιλία δεν ξέρω μόνο αν μπορώ να βγάλω γ τ είναι άγριος πολύ δεν τον πρόσεχαν καθόλου 
Το κακόμοιρο.

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

Η τελευταια ειναι πρωτες μερες που του εβαλα τσαμπι.

----------


## mariakappa

ασχημα τον βλεπω.οι κουτσουλιες ειναι καλες εαν αφαιρεσουμε το κιτρινο γυρω τους.αυριο ειναι η τελευταια μερα αλλα δεν πιστευω να δεις θαυματα.απο ποια περιοχη εισαι? θα μπορουσες να το πας σε γιατρο?

----------


## pasxalis

και σημερα τα ιδια ειναι και κουτσουλιεσ το ιδιο,τι μπορει να εχει? θεσ/νικη ειμαι αλλα δεν ξερω που να τον παω αν καποιος ξερει και εχει παει καπου το κοκατιλ του να μου πει παρακαλω να παω ακομα και αυριο.(ποσο κοστιζει για να ξερω περιπου) και για να μην παω σαν ασχετος υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να τον πω για να δει κατι παραπανω?

----------


## pasxalis

μαλλον λογο μερας δυσκολα να με βοηθησει καποιος

----------


## mariakappa

σημερα τελειωνει η θεραπεια του με το σκευασμα.θα πρεπει να παρει κατι πιο ισχυρο.θα σου στειλω πμ γι'αυτο.
συνεχιζει να τρωει? βλεπεις να εχει αδυνατησει ενω τρωει κανονικα?

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι σιγουρα πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποια δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο ,αλλα για να ταλαιπωριεται καιρο το πουλακι και η αντιβιωση που δοθηκε να μην κανει τιποτα (πολλα δεν περιμενα ... λιγα ομως εστω ...) σημαντικο ,πρεπει να υπαρχουν και μυκητες .Αν μπορεις να το πας σε γιατρο ειναι οτι καλυτερο .το θεμα ειναι βεβαια οτι καλλιεργεια  κουτσουλιας δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι εχεις κανει χρηση αντιβιωσης ...

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι φαίνεται λίγο η καρίνα του. πήρα έναν γιατρό τηλ και του τα είπα όλα κανονικά 
και  από το τηλ μου είπα για baytril 10. Τρώει κανονικά ναι. και εγώ περισότερο για μύκητες 
λέω. ο γιατρός αυτός πού ασχολείται μέ πουλιά είπε να δοκιμάσω αυτό γ τ αν παω εκεί το ίδιο θα μου πει .
κουτσουλιες ίδιες πάντως και σήμερα το πρωί.τι να κάνω λέτε;σίγουρα θέλει κάτι στην διατροφή του να δυνάμωσει

----------


## jk21

αν και τηλεφωνικα δεν νομιζω να μπορει να σου κανει ασφαλη διαγνωση ,αν σου ειπε για κατι τετοιο ( υποθετω να σου ετοιμασει εκεινος διαλυση γιατι το baytril 10% ειναι πολυ πυκνο για μεγαλα ζωα και ειναι πιο ευκολο να παρεις το 0.5 % ) ας το κανεις .Ομως αν ερθεις ξανα σε επικοινωνια μαζι του ,να τον ρωτησεις αν μπορεις να δωσεις παραλληλα nystamysin για μυκητες ,εστω και προφυλακτικα για να μην δημιουργηθουν απο την ισχυρη αντιβιωση ,αν τυχον θεωρει οτι δεν υπαρχουν

----------


## pasxalis

Ένα γραμμάριο στα δύο λίτρα όχι δεν είπε ότιθα το κάνει αυτός. εγώ όμως τώρα τι κάνω δεν ξέρω να ψάξω να βρω  το φάρμακο; 
Εδώ θεσσαλονίκη όλη λένε ότι δεν έχει κάποιον σοβαρό για πουλιά μόνο στο α π θ αλλά μόνο πρωί και εγώ είμαι στην 
δουλειά και τώρα κρυφά μιλάω :-). ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για την βοήθεια σας γ τ μέ το πού γράφτηκα στο κλάμπ 
ξεκίνησα μέ τέτοιο θέμα.

----------


## jk21

μαλλον θα σου ειπε 1 ml στα 2 λιτρα .οπως και να εχει το 10 % ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβο και 20πλασιο σε πυκνοτητα απο το 0.5% που πρεπει να ψαξεις σε καταστηματα με κτηνιατρικα ειδη ,αλλιως να παραγγειλεις σε φαρμακειο (ειναι της bayer και στα φαρμακεια μπορουν να το βρουνε ) 

η δοση που σου ειπε αντιστοιχει σε 1 ml baytril 0.5% στα 100 ml νερου 

παρε να ρωτησεις αν μπορεις να παρεις αυτο (θα σου πει σιγουρα ναι αλλα θελω να εχεις το οκ ) και ρωτα και για παραλληλη χρηση νυστατινης ( nystamysin )

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι να το πάρω είπε για 5 μέρες και την 3 πρέπει να βλέπω βελτιώσει αλλιός  δύσκολα τα πράματα για το άλλο είπε
όχι τώρα μην πάρει και άλλο φάρμακο γ τ πήρε και το άλλο πού δεν είναι φάρμακο αλλά κάτι άλλο αλλά τες πα 
για μύκητες είπε μετα ένα άλλο δυνατό από f μου το είπε. για διατροφή είπε όχι βιταμίνες κάτι άλλο όχι αν και 
θα ήθελα να του δώσω κάτι να δυναμώσει λίγο.

----------


## mariakappa

πασχαλη να παρεις απο το φαρμακειο το νισταμισιν που ειναι αντιμηκυτιακο και να κανεις παραλληλη χρηση με το baytril.κι εγω αυτο θα σου προτεινα.μην φοβασε τον συνδιασμο.το πουλι εχει τα μαυρα του χαλια και δεν εχουμε ουτε ανεση χρονου ουτε την δυνατοτητα για εξετασεις.
εφοσον τρωει βαλτου οτι περισσοτερο μπορεις.εγω θα σου ελεγα να εχεις μονιμα στο κλουβι εκτος απο την τροφη, μιλλετ και βρωμη.

----------


## pasxalis

Θα τα πάρω σήμερα αλλά το θέμα μου είναι το νύσταμισιν πως θα το δώσω?είναι άγριος ο άτιμος και πότε και πόσο 
πες μου σε παρακαλώ να τα ξεκινήσω.

----------


## mariakappa

τα ξεκινας αμεσα.το βραδυ να ειναι η πρωτη του δοση.σου στελνω πμ.

----------


## pasxalis

Οκ περιμένω

----------


## jk21

> Ναι να το πάρω είπε για 5 μέρες και την 3 πρέπει να βλέπω βελτιώσει αλλιός  δύσκολα τα πράματα για το άλλο είπε
> όχι τώρα μην πάρει και άλλο φάρμακο γ τ πήρε και το άλλο πού δεν είναι φάρμακο αλλά κάτι άλλο αλλά τες πα 
> για μύκητες είπε μετα ένα άλλο δυνατό από f μου το είπε. για διατροφή είπε όχι βιταμίνες κάτι άλλο όχι αν και 
> θα ήθελα να του δώσω κάτι να δυναμώσει λίγο.


fungustatine ή flouconazole μηπως σου ειπε; σου ειπε να το δωσεις μετα την αντιβιωση ή παραλληλα; γιατι αν εδωσε συγκαταθεση για χορηγηση στην ιδια ποτιστρα πιο ισχυρου αντιμυκητισιακου (και μονο επειδη την εδωσε γιατρος ) τοτε δωσε καλυτερα αυτο παρα το νυσταμισιν και θα σου πω δοσολογια .αλλα θελω σιγουρα την ονομασια του σκευασματος .αν δεν βγαλουμε ακρη με αυτο ,τοτε δωσε νυσταμισιν οπως σου ειπε η Μαρια ,παρα σκετο baytril

----------


## pasxalis

Για μετα είπε όχι παράλλ ηλα δεν θυμάμαι ονομασία.αν δεν μπορέσω να τα δώσω στο στόμα όπως μου είπε μαρία
γίνεται και στο νερό και τα δύο;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι.αν θελεις να δωσεις την αντιβιωση στο νερο ,οκ, αλλα το νισταμισιν μονο στο στομα για να εχουμε αποτελεσματα.γενικα τα φαρμακα δινονται στο στομα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι παιρνουν τις σωστες ποσοτητες.
αν θα το πιασεις ομως για το νισταμισιν του δινεις και την αντιβιωση μαζι.οι πρωτες φορες ειναι δυσκολες μετα θα δεις οτι ειναι συνηθεια.το πιανεις με πετσετα, του ακινητοποιεις το κεφαλι , οχι να το πνιξεις αλλα ετσι ωστε να μην κουνιεται οταν του χορηγεις το υγρο, και μετα σιγι σιγα του το δινεις.οχι ολο μονοκοπανια.να το αφηνεις να αναπνεει.και το στομιο της συριγγας να μην το βαζεις μεσα στο στομα, μονο τοσο ωστε να μπαινει το υγρο στο στομα του.

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

προς το παρον ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα καλθτερα απο πριν απο αυριο την αλλη αγωγη και ευχομαι να παμε καλα

----------


## mariakappa

αυτο το κιτρινο στις κουτσουλιες , που πιθανον να ειναι μηκυτες, θελουμε να φυγει.το πουλι αλλαξε παρα πολυ.εστρωσε και το πτερωμα του. :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

η βελτιωση στο πουλι ειναι εμφανης ,ομως οι κουτσουλια δεν ειναι τελειως καλα στο χρωμα των υγρων της .Δεν μπορω να ξερω  αν η αντιβιωση ή αν το αντιμυκητισιακο εκανε τη δουλεια ( ή και τα δυο μαζι ) αλλα δοκιμασε  και το fungustatine οπως ειπες  ,μηπως υπαρχει ανθεκτικη συστηματικη μυκητιαση και βλεπουμε

----------


## pasxalis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μετα από λίγο καιρό να υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα; 
Πέρα από τα φάρμακα μετα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο? ρωτάω γτ νομίζω πως μετα 
από φάρμακα ο οργανισμός είναι ευαίσθητος. αν κάνω λάθος να μέ διορθώσετε.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Απλα μην του δινεις πολλα φρουτα! Μικρη ποσοτητα μια στο τοσο, και οχι ζαχαρη και μελι (φυσικα και προιοντα του εμποριου που περιεχουν ζαχαρη- μελι, δηλαδη ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και στικς..)

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι μικροβιο που δεν εχει φυγει (πηρε για αυτο μια απο τις ισχυροτερες αντιβιωσεις ! ) πληρως ,συντομα θα επανελθει και ισως χρειαστει εναλλακτικη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη .Αν ειναι ανθεκτικοι μυκητες ,για αυτο δινεις τη συγκεκριμενη νεα αγωγη που νομιζω θα δωσει οριστικα αποτελεσματα ,αν διατηρεις σωστο διαιτολογιο ,οπως σου ειπε ο Νικος .

με το τελος των φαρμακων να ξαναδινεις οσα μπορεις χορταρικα και μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο για 5-6 μερες

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Απλα μην του δινεις πολλα φρουτα! Μικρη ποσοτητα μια στο τοσο, και οχι ζαχαρη και μελι (φυσικα και προιοντα του εμποριου που περιεχουν ζαχαρη- μελι, δηλαδη ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και στικς..)


Ξεχασα να πω, απαγορευεται η ζαχαρη διοτι απο αυτη τρεφονται οι μυκητες, και τα φρουτα εχουν φρουκτοζη οπου επισης, τρεφονται κι απο αυτη οι μυκητες!

Οι μυκητες δεν φευγουν ποτε 100%.. παντα υπαρχει ενας μικρος ακινδυνος πληθυσμος! Εαν τηρεις το παραπανω προγραμμα δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα!

----------


## pasxalis

μαλιστα ευχαριστω ησυχασα λιγο και εγω πιστευω πως εχουμε κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια μεχρι τωρα. γενικα ζαχαρες δεν δεινω σε κανενα πουλι ξερω οτι δεν κανει καλο.
μου εχουν δοσει λιγο δεξτροζη αλλα τιν εχω στην ακρη τιν φοβαμε.για το νερο εχω την combrex αλλα συντομα λεω να τιν αλλαξω.

----------


## jk21

ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή pellets ή μπισκοτακια μηπως δινεις ;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, τα πελλετς περιεχουν ζαχαρη?

----------


## jk21

*γιατι ; αυτα να μεινουν παραπονεμενα; και σε αυτα βαζουν οι εταιριες 

καποιο της kaytee

Ingredients:* Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Ground Oat Groats, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Middlings, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Whole Egg, Soybean Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Soy Oil, Wheat Germ Meal, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, *Salt*, Whole Cell Algae Meal (source of DHA), Fructooligosaccharide, *Corn Sugar*, Brewers Dried Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Choline Chloride, Titanium Dioxide, Mixed Tocopherols (a preservative), Yeast Extract, DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Niacin, Rosemary Extract, Citric Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, L-Carnitine, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cholecalciferol (source of Vitamin D3), Beta-Carotene, Canthaxanthin, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Dried_Bacillus subtilis_ Fermentation Product, Dried _Bacillus licheniformis_Fermentation Product, Artificial Colors, Natural Flavors.

*καποιο της versele 
*


 Cereals





 Seeds (min. 10 % groundnut kernels)





* Fruit (min. 5 % fresh fruit)  -> που και αυτα εχουν φυσικα σακχαρα  (παρολα αυτα ...εχει και αλλα ... γιατι; )*



**

 Vegetable protein extracts





 Derivatives of vegetable origin





* Sugars * 





 Minerals





 L-Lysine





 Methionine





 Extr. Yucca schidigera





 Fructo-oligosaccharides





 Vitamins





 Trace elements

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μαλιστα..  :: 

Ισως βγαινω off topic αλλα τελευταια εχω μπει στον πειρασμο να φτιαξω (με την βοηθεια της μαγειρισσας του σπιτιου, τη μανα μου) πελλετ σπιτικα, μια συνταγη μπισκοτων χωρις τιποτα που να βλαπτει τα πουλια και με προσθηκη αποξηραμενων φρουτων- λαχανικων τριμμενα στο μουλτι.. 
Πιστευεις οτι αξιζει?

----------


## jk21

το ρωτας;

παρε ιδεες απο εδω

*Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας*αλλα απλα τα κανεις σε μορφη κεικ που μετα μπορεις τριμμενο να το αποξηρανεις σε θερμο αερα οχι πολυ υψηλης θερμοκρασιας (οπως τα παξιμαδια )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν το εννοουσα ετσι Δημητρη.. θα σου στειλω pm μην βγαινουμε off topic!

----------


## pasxalis

Εκεί πού δύο μέρες ήταν κανονικός σήμερα πάλι κάθεται φουσκωμένος.
αυτό δεν είναι καλο ε?

----------


## jk21

> αν ειναι μικροβιο που δεν εχει φυγει (πηρε για αυτο μια απο τις ισχυροτερες αντιβιωσεις ! ) πληρως ,συντομα θα επανελθει και ισως χρειαστει εναλλακτικη αντιβιοτικη αγωγη .Αν ειναι ανθεκτικοι μυκητες ,για αυτο δινεις τη συγκεκριμενη νεα αγωγη που νομιζω θα δωσει οριστικα αποτελεσματα ,αν διατηρεις σωστο διαιτολογιο ,οπως σου ειπε ο Νικος .
> 
> με το τελος των φαρμακων να ξαναδινεις οσα μπορεις χορταρικα και μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο για 5-6 μερες


αν δεις οτι  χειροτερευευει σταθερα τοτε θα δωσεις και αλλη αντιβιωση (bactrimel ) .ομως συνεχισε και μας ξαναλες

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

σημερα φαρμακα τελος ετσι ειναι τωρα περιμενα καλυτερα εγω.τωρα απο εδω και περα να δουμε πως θα παει.
κατι ασχετο εγω πιστευω και λεω οτι ειναι αρσενικο κανω λαθος?

----------


## pasxalis

Έβαλα σήμερα στο νερό λίγο βιταμίνη ελπίζω να έκανα καλά.

----------


## mariakappa

βιταμινη στο νερο εβαλες? ειναι κινητικος?

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι στο νερό έβαλα.οπως ήταν πάντα είναι κάνει της βόλτες του

----------


## mariakappa

να μην τις αφησεις ολη μερα γιατι χανεται η ισχυ τους.
ειναι καλο που κινειται.απο φαρμακα πηρε πολλα και τωρα πρεπει να σταματησει.τους συνεχιζεις την ενισχυμενη διατροφη και μερα παρα μερα για καμια 10 μερες βαζεις στο νερο του σκορδο.στην φωτογραφια δεν ξερω αν ειναι ταλαιπωρημενος ή λιγο φουσκωμενος απο κατι.οπως και να 'χει τωρα θα κανουμε φυσικες θεραπειες μεχρι να επανελθει πληρως.
οσον αφορα τις κουτσουλιες υπαρχει κιτρινο γυρω γυρω αλλα αυτο πιστευω οτι εχει προκυψει απ'οταν στεγνωσαν.δηλαδη για να δεις εαν οι κουτσουλιες εχουν περιεργο χρωμα γυρω γυρω δεν τις βλεπεις ωρες αφου στεγνωσουν αλλο λιγο μετα αφου τις κανουν.οταν στελνωσουν για τα καλα ολες εχουν ενα χρωματισμο πρασινο ή κιτρινο γυρω γυρω.αρα τις κρινουμε οταν ειναι ακομα υγρες.

----------


## pasxalis

Εχθές είδα όταν έκανε μια και δεν ήτανκίτρινα διάφανο χρώμα είχε το σκόρδο πως θα το βάζω στο νερό και πόσο;  
είναι φουσκωμένος γ τ τον τράβηξα όταν ήταν χαλαρός. αρσενικό είναι τελικά;

----------


## mariakappa

εαν ειναι αρσενικο δεν το ξερω.εγω τα ξεχωριζω απο τις συμπεριφορες.τωρα ομως που ειναι αρρωστο σιγουρα εχει αλλη συμπεριφορα.τον εχεις ακουσει να κελαιδαει?

αρα δεν ειναι πολυ φουσκωμενος.πολυ καλο.το σκορδο θα το κοβεις στη μεση και θα το βαζεις στο νερο.το αφηνεις λιγακι και μετα του το δινεις χωρις το σκορδο.

----------


## pasxalis

Δεν τον άκουσα πότε από τότε πού τον εχω-αυτό τον καιρό εχω πολύ φρέσκια ρίγανη κάνει? εχω και σπηρούλινα. Εγώ πάντως 
πού διάβασα λίγα εδώ μέσα είχα την εντύπωση πως είναι αρσενικό τες πα

----------


## mariakappa

πολυ πιθανο να ειναι αρσενικο αλλα ετσι χαλια που ηταν που να τραγουδησει.
κανουν και τα 2.

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG]lwt][/URL][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

πλεον μονο με baytril απο την τριτη ειναι ετσι.το χαρτι για τις κουτσουλιες το εβαλα 7 το πρωι και φωτο εβγαλα τωρα 13΄00 και σημερα βλεπω οτι το ασπρο ειναι λιγοτερο αυτο τι παει να πει? και κοιλια αυτο με αφησε να βγαλω.

----------


## mariakappa

βλεπεις τιποτα μαυρο στην κοιλια του ή ειναι καθαρη?

----------


## pasxalis

Μπα όχι θα μου έκανε εντύπωση και θα το έλεγα κάτι παράξενο δεν είδα.

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι φαινεται το τριχωμα του ετσι βρεγμενο? απο το φαρμακο ειναι?
κοιμαται και στα 2 του ποδια? ή εστω καθεται ποτε στο ενα του ποδι?

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι από τα φαρμάκα τον κάνω μέ λίγο νερό αλλά δεν στρώνουν. κάθεται και στο ένα πόδι πολλές φορές. πως φαίνονται 
τα πράματα?

----------


## mariakappa

φουσκωμενος μου φαινεται και παλι αλλα ευτυχως οχι οπως στην πρωτη του φωτο.το οτι καθεται στο ενα του ποδι μερικες φορες ειναι καλο.δειχνει οτι εχει δυναμεις ακομα.τωρα που θα σταματησει το φαρμακο καλο θα ηταν να αποτοξινωσουμε και το συκωτι του.εχεις μηπως αποσταγμα απο αγκαθι μαριας?

----------


## pasxalis

Έχει δύναμη όντως. όχι δεν εχω πού το βρίσκω; μπορώ και μέ κάτι άλλο;

----------


## mariakappa

το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο γιατι θα του το βαζεις στο νερο του.

----------


## pasxalis

Πού το πουλάνε αυτό;

----------


## mariakappa

σου στελνω πμ

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

ειχε δυο μερες διαρροια δεν εδωσα κανενα φαρμακο και σημερα ειναι ετσι.βελτιωση μονιμη δεν υπαρχει μια ειναι λιγο καλυτερα και μετα παλι χαλια.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες στη φωτο δεν εχουν σχεση με διαρροια .ειναι οκ 

διαρροια εννοεις ασχηματιστη κουτσουλια ή κουτσουλια με σχήμα αλλα υγρη αρκετα; 

εμενα δεν με ανησυχει η κουτσουλια ,αλλα η εικονα του πουλιου στις φωτο που εχεις βαλει .ειναι ετσι συνεχως σαν κοιμισμενο; 

βγαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου (αλλα να φαινεται σιγουρα το δερμα και αρκετα χαμηλα ,ακριβως πανω απο την αμαρα )  και δες ξανα αν το στομα του ειναι καθαρο απο λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα;

----------


## mariakappa

η κουτσουλια εχει βελτιωθει απο τοτε και μαλιστα εαν δεν εβλεπα το πουλι θα ελεγα οτι ολα ειναι τελεια.δεν δειχνει ουτε ποβλημα στο συκωτι.για ξαναδες την κοιλια του, οπως σου ειπε ο δημητρης.
νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τον ονομασουμε Αινιγμα.

----------


## pasxalis

κοιλια θα βαλω αλλα πριν μια βδομαδα που τιν ειδα ηταν οπως σε παλια φωτο που εχω βαλει.ναι ειναι ετσι πολλες ωρες.σημερα τον εχω σε χωρο κλειστω παλι αλλα εχει 30 βαθμους και δεν ειναι φουσκωμενος αλλα κλεινει τα ματια του,επισης τρωει παρα πολυ και το κοκκαλο το εχει τρελα τρωει πολυ. τι να πω και εγω δεν ξερω μηπως ειναι πολυ τεμπελης τελικα?

----------


## mariakappa

εχει ξαναδυνατησει?

----------


## Stelios17

Οντως αινιγμα αυτο το πουλι φιλε πασχαλη!!!
Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

αν τρωει πολυ και παραμενει αδυνατο ,ειδικα αν εχει αδυνατισει αρκετα ,πρεπει ισως να αρχιζουμε να βλεπουμε και την περιπτωση megabacteria ,κοκκιδιων ή σκουληκιων .... περιμενουμε κοιλια και κουτσουλιες

----------


## pasxalis

οχι δεν ειναι αδυνατος οπως πριν τα φαρμακα αλλα και με τοσο φαει ουτε χοντρος.αυριο θα βαλω φωτο ξανα

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες .....

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pasxalis

κοιλια?

----------


## jk21

κοιλια πρησμενη εμφανως ,απο αγνωστο λογο.Δεν μοιαζει τοσο για πρηξιμο απο κοκκιδια ,αλλα μπορει και απο αυτη την αιτια .Δεν σου αποκλειω ογκο και ειναι αυτο που κυρια σκεφτομαι πια ,αλλα αν η διογκωση ειναι μαλακη ,μπορει και αλλες αιτιες να την δημιουργουν ,οπως καποιο μαζεμενο υγρο ή αερια απο ζυμωσεις στο εντερο  (θα βοηθουσε αν ειχαμε φωτο οταν ξεκινησε το θεμα ,για να δουμε τι εχει αλλαξει ... εχουμε; θα δω μετα αν ειχες βαλει γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω )

----------


## pasxalis

ναι εχω βαλει σελιδα 7 και δεν ειναι  ετσι η κοιλια

----------


## mariakappa

πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα μεσα σε 20 μερες.λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω για ογκο.

----------


## jk21

αρα δεν υπηρχε ... κοιτα να δεις αν ειναι μαλακο σαν υγρο  ή σχετικα πιο συμπαγες .Αν ειναι αερας ,ισως υπαρχει εντονη μυκητιαση και ειναι αερια ζυμωσεων ... δεν ξερω 

αν ειναι υγρο ,μπορει να ειναι καποια κυστη που δεν ξερω τους λογους δημιουργια και αν ειναι προς το συμπαγες ή συμπαγες ,μπορει και ογκος που απλα περασε στο σταδιο ταχειας αναπτυξης

----------


## pasxalis

Εχθές όταν το έπιασα ήταν μαλακό μπορώ να πω. εγώ μπορώ να κάνω κάτι πλέον πέρα από το να το δω;

----------


## pasxalis

Και κάθε 20 λεπτά  είναι στο φαγητό μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση εκεί πού τον έβλεπα όσο είμαι σπίτι 3 μέ 4 φορές 
τώρα πολύ περισσότερες.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι μαλακο ,ειναι ειτε κυστη αγνωστου αιτιας ,ειτε πρηξιμο απο μυκητες (συνεχιση του fungustatine ) ειτε σκουληκια ,αν και απιθανο  σε παπαγαλο που εχεις τοσο καιρο ,ενω ουτε οι κουτσουλιες του εχουν ενδειξεις για υπαρξη τους .Ευρυτερα αλλα ειδικα για την 1η περιπτωση ,αυτο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις (η θεση μου απο τοτε που εδωσες fungustatine μικρο διαστημα και δεν ειδες βελτιωση ,αυτη ηταν ... αλλα απο οτι ξερω δεν σου ειναι ευκολο ) ειναι να πας το πουλακι σε πτηνιατρο .

----------


## mariakappa

τωρα πια πρεπει να το δει ειδικος γιατι μαλλον θα πρεπει να αφαιρεθει το υγρο.εαν ειμασταν στο εξωτερικο αυτο θα εκαναν οι γιατροι και μετα θα εκαναν καλλιεργεια.ποιος γιατρος ομως στη θεσσαλονικη θα μπορεσει να το αναλαβει? η κοζανη ειναι μακρυα?

----------


## pasxalis

Κοζάνη είναι μακρυά 300 χιλ πάνε ελα στο νερό θα γίνει κουδούνι στο αμάξι. δεν ξέρω τι πω εδώ να τον παω κάπου
αλλά πού; δεν ξέρω και  όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο μέ πιάνει πείσμα για να τον δω καλά. τι να κάνω τελικά?

----------


## pasxalis

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; όσο καιρό ήταν μέ φάρμακα δεν  ήταν έτσι μήπως θέλει σε κάποιο φάρμακο περισότερο υπομονη? Και
τι περίπτωση υπάρχει να είναι σε πολύ προχωρημένο  σταδιο αυτό πού τον ενοχλεί και δεν μπορουμε μέ φάρμακο
να το παλέψουμε; η αν ήταν έτσι λογικα δεν θα είχε αντέξει τόσο καιρό;

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗ σε περιπτωση κυστης ή ογκου δεν εχω τις γνωσεις να σου απαντησω .Σε περιπτωση συστηματικης μυκητιασης ,ισως να ηθελε συνεχιση του fungustatine περα του 10ημερου ,αλλα ειχα μαθει απο τη Μαρια (νομιζω το ειχες αναφερει και συ; ) οτι δεν ειχες καθολου βελτιωση και ειπαμε να μην συνεχισεις .Αν ειχες δει βελτιωση θα αξιζε τον κοπο .Στο baytril που εμαθα οτι κατι πηγε να γινει οσο το εδινες ,οχι δεν μπορει να δινεται για μεγαλα διαστηματα και αν ειχε δραστικοτητα ,θα το εβλεπες πανω στην βδομαδα .Ισως να χτυπουσε καποια λοιμωξη αλλα οχι καλα .Ομως ισχυροτερο του θεωρητικα πιο ισχυρου αντιβιοτικου ,μπορεις να βρεις μονο με εξετασεις και καλλιεργεια με αντιβιογραμμα πανω στο μικροβιο που τυχον θα βρεθει .Αν ειναι ανθεκτικο στην ενροφλοξασινη (baytril ) τοτε σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να κανεις ενα σωρο δοκιμες με αλλα χωρις αντιβιογραμμα (παντα βεβαια αν ειναι μικροβιο και δεν βελτιωσε το baytril απλα μια δευτερογενη λοιμωξη ,με βασικη αιτια να ειναι κατι αλλο )

----------


## pasxalis

ναι ετσι  ειναι τα πραγματα μια βελτιωση ειχε στην αρχη μαζι με το νισταμισιν και  αυτο τιν 6μερα.στην κοιλια λιγο που ακουμπαω με το δαχτυλο μου φαινεται  απαλο και μαλακο αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ξερω πως θα ηταν σκληρο για να  εχω στανταρ γνωμη.πριν 15 μερες  που τον ειχα δει δεν ηταν ετσι τωρα να εκανα κατι λαθος στην διατροφη  δεν νωμιζω γτ τοσο καιρο μονο με μειγμα σπορων τον εχω και λιγη βιταμινη  στο νερο, τωρα οσο για το μειγμα ειναι λιγο λυπαρο για το λογο του οτι ειχε χασει βαρος αυτο ενοχλει ; απο  το πολυ φαγητο ουτε παλι νομιζω να ειναι ετσι.για γιατρο ρωτησα παλι  σημερα αλλα και απο παλια ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει και στην αρχη που πηρα  τηλ εναν ο ιδιος μου ειπε πως αρκετοι θα μου πουν να τον παω με  αποτελεσμα να μου παρουν τα χρηματα για το τιποτα {λογια του γιατρου αυτα}. δεν ξερω αν γινεται κατι στο Α.Π.Θ αλλα δεν ξερω να ρωτησω καν.τι να πω αν εχετε καμια ιδεα εσεις.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ποιο γιατρο γνωριζεις εκει περα ,αλλα αν δεν σου εχει δωσει ηδη τη λιστα (νομιζω ειναι 3-4 ) η Μαρια ,αν ειναι να σου την στειλω 

την fungustatine την ειχε δωσει στο στομα ή στο νερο; αν μπορεις στειλε με πμ τροπο χορηγησης  και δοσολογια ,μηπως ειχες μπερδεψει οτι σου ειχε σταλει

----------


## pasxalis

Σήμερα πηγα στον γιατρό ο οποίος δεν έχει ιατρείο αλλά μαγαζί,εξετάσεις τις κάνει στην κτηνιατρική σχολή και 
κλείσαμε ραντεβού για την άλλη τρίτη και θα μείνει εκεί δύο μέρες και θα γίνουν στα κόπρανα,αίμα,και σαλιό και
κάτι ακόμα πού δεν θυμάμαι.
λοιπόν του είπα το ιστορικό πού έχουμε 3μήνες τώρα του είπα για τα  φάρμακα είπε ότι δόθηκαν τα καλύτερα και 
σωστές δοσολογία.και είπε ότι είναι λίγο παράξενα τα πράγματα και ότι σίγουρα χρειάζεται εργαστηριακές 
εξετάσεις και πού θα κάνουμε μέ πολύ  μικρό κόστος. είδε την κοιλία και είπε σίγουρα ότι δεν είναι όγκος,σε  
κάποια φάση είπε πως αν δεν ήταν άρρωστο θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να έχει αβγό πού δεν βγαίνει γ τ 80% είναι
Κορίτσι και γτ μέσα σε 15μέρες έχει φάει το μισό κόκκαλο. και το είναι ότι είναι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι παλιότερα
έχει πάθει  ένα μικρό εγκεφαλικό το οποίο θα το δει στην εξέταση μάλλον από το αίμα λέω εγώ τώρα'να πω την 
αλήθεια εγώ περιμένω και πιστεύω ότι ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει εκεί στην σχολή. αυτα για σήμερα.

----------


## mariakappa

ελπιζω να γινει καλα η μικρη.και εγω υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι κοριτσι και οτι εχουμε να κανουμε με κυστη στις ωοθηκες.ελπιζω να ειναι κατι αλλο...

----------


## pasxalis

Αν είναι αυγό μέσα νομίζω μπορεί να έχει μόλυνση μετα; η μικρή διάρροια πού είχε μπορεί να είναι από αυγό είναι
όπως τα καμαρίνια? Τι να πω μαρία μακάρι να αντέξει μέχρι την άλλη τρίτη και ελπίζω να έχει καλή φροντίδα.

----------


## jk21

αν αυτο που εχουμε δει σαν διογκωση ,προερχεται απο αυγο ,τοτε θα πρεπει να δημιουργηθηκε το πολυ μια μερα πριν να το δεις και ηδη το πουλι θα επρεπε αν δεν ειχε πεθανει ,να ειναι χαλια ,μονιμα στον πατο οποιου χωρου και να το χεις .θα ηταν και λιγο πιο χαμηλα .οχι τοσο ψηλα  .δεν νομιζω ....

----------


## pasxalis

Μάλιστα. αυτό το είπε για την περίπωση αν δεν  ήταν άρρωστο το έπιασε αρκετή ώρα και είπε μόνο μέ μικροσκόπιο
θα δει τι και από τι είναι.τώρα για το αν γνωρίζει η όχι δεν ξέρω γ τ δεν εμπειρία από άλλον πάντως είναι
ένας από αυτούς πού μου εστειλες.τουλάχιστον φάνηκε να ενδιαφέρετε θα μέ εξυπηρέτησή να το πάει αυτός εκεί 
αν και μου είπε ότι μπορώ να παω να είμαι μπροστά το ήθελα πολύ αλλά δυστυχώς λόγο δουλειάς πολύ δύσκολα
πιστεύω ότι εδώ πάνω είναι το μόνο κατάλληλο μέρος για να γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω τόσοι καθηγητές είναι εκεί.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ! μπραβο σου που εκανες και κανεις οτι περνα απο το χερι σου !

----------


## pasxalis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και γενικά για την βοήθεια την δικιά σας είναι σημαντική. Έτσι είμαι και σίγουρα όλοι μας εδώ
μέσα ηξερα ότι δεν ήταν καλά όταν τον πήρα γι αυτό το πήρα όμως αντί να πάρω άλλο πουλί μακάρι να μπορέσω να 
Βρω αυτόν πού το είχε παλιότερα να τον ρωτήσω να μάθω το ιστορικό του να το βοηθήσω και άλλο.

----------


## pasxalis

Μόλις έμαθα τα αποτελέσματα από τις χθεσινές εξετάσεις. στα κόπρανα βρήκαν ένα πολύ μεγάλο πληθυσμό σε ecoli 
στην χλωρίδα ελπίζω να κατάλαβα καλά και να μην λέω βλακείες επίσης σαρμονελα και υπάρχει χρόνια αναπνευστική
νόσος. από σήμερα ξεκινάει αντιβίωση ο γιατρός στο στόμα το πρωί μια πού δεν θυμάμαι κάτι από τ είναι και το 
απόγευμα πάλι baytril και την τρίτη θα πάει πάλι για εξετασεις. μέ ρώτησε αν ξέρω ότι αν είχε πότε πολύ στενή
σχέση μέ άνθρωπο μέ φιλιά και γενικά μέ σαλιο. αυτα τα νέα μας.

----------


## jk21

θελω να δεις ποιο ειναι το δευτερο φαρμακο εκτος του baytril .Το τελευταιο ισως στο συνεχιζει ,για το αναπνευστικο ,αλλα για σαλμονελλα και e coli αν δεν εχει δοθει δευτερο φαρμακο που εχει σχεση με αυτα ,δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερει το baytril ,αφου το ειχες δωσει χωρις οριστικο αποτελεσμα .Αν θες μας γραφεις και δοσολογιες 

το αναπνευστικο προσδιορισε αν πιστευει οτι ειναι απο μικροβιο ή κατι αλλο; εκτος απο εξεταση για μικροβια ,εκανε και εξεταση για μυκητες στον προλοβο ή σε υλικο (πτυελα ) απο την εισοδο της αναπνευστικης οδου;

----------


## pasxalis

Για το baytril είπε ότι θα πάρει περισσότερο αφού δεν έφτασε την άλλη φορά όταν παω από κοντά να τον δω θα 
μάθω και αλλά τώρα στο τηλ μίλησα.σαρμονελλα από πού προέρχεται?διατροφή και περιβαλλον? αν θυμάμαι καλά το 
Baytril κάνει για αυτό. δεν το πολέμησε; όλα αυτα πού έχει μέ φάρμακα κατανέμονται?γ τ εγώ έτσι όπως τα 
καταλαβαίνω είναι σοβαρά το πουλί όμως αντέχει έτσι παρά πολύ-για μένα είναι ένα θετικό αυτό.

----------


## jk21

θεωρητικα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αν οχι το καλυτερο φαρμακο ,για σαλμονελλα .η σαλμονελλα ομως λογω καταχρησης φαρμακων στα πτηνοτροφεια (στα κοτοπουλα ) εχει αναπτυξει στελεχη ανθεκτικα και σε αυτο .τα παντα κρινονται απο αντιβιογραμμα .αν εκανε καλλιεργεια πραγματικα  και βρηκε αυτα τα μικροβια  ,κανονικα θα πρεπει να εχει κανει και αντιβιογραμμα που δειχνει ποιες αντιβιωτικες ουσιες ειναι δραστικες στο μικροβιο 

μαθε το αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## pasxalis

Τεξτο κάτι τέτοιο μου είπε θα μάθω ακριβώς όταν παω να τον ζω.

----------


## mariakappa

χαιρομαι που εχουμε αποτελεσματα.το πριξιμο απο τι ειναι τελικα? υποχωρησε καθολου?

----------


## pasxalis

Σημερα πηγα να δω τον αρρωστο φιλο μου που τωρα μου ειπαν πως μαλλον ειναι αγορι,μπορω να πω πως οσο καιρο τον ειχα εγω δεν τον ειδα οπως σημερα ηταν ωραις με καμαρι με καθαρα ρουθουνια και κουτσουλιες παρα πολυ καλες,ειχε αρκετο κοσμο και δεν τα ειπαμε πολυ καλα απλα το baytril τωρα ειναι παραπανω απο αυτο που εδωσα εγω και το αλλο φαρμακο ειναι καθαρα για το αναπνευστικο τωρα πιο ειναι δεν το θυμαμαι παλι μεσα στην εβδομαδα που θα τον παρω θα τα παρω γραπτα ολα και σας λεω.το θεμα μας ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει κανενα ηχο τον λογο δεν τον ξερουν και η κοιλια του ηταν απο αερια απο το μεγαλο βαθμο σε ecoli.

----------


## jk21

Πασχαλη θα ηθελα να μαθεις την δοσολογια του baytril που εδωσε στην περιπτωση σου ο γιατρος και φυσικα το αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## mariakappa

χαιρομαι πραγματικα παρα πολυ. :Jumping0011:

----------


## pasxalis

Δημητρη θα μαθω σιγουρα και θα το γραψω θα τα εχω γραπτα για το αρχειο μου.

----------


## pasxalis

> χαιρομαι πραγματικα παρα πολυ.


Το ξερω και σε ευχαριστω πολυ μαρια. :Jumping0011:

----------


## pasxalis

λοιπον εχθες καναμε εξαιτασεις απο αυτα που εχαν βρει ειναι καθαρος πλεον αλλα για το αναπνευστικο θα πρεπει απο εδω και περα καθε 1μιση μηνα baytril.το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει θεμα νευρολογικο και να γινουν εξαιτασεις θελει 300 με 400 ευρο και το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να παρει ενα φαρμακο νομιζω ουροπιον μου το ειπαν για το νευρολογικο αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι περιμενουν απο μενα οκ για να το παρει γτ απο μονοι δεν ξερουν πως θα αντιδραση το πουλι και μπορει να μην αντεξει,ειναι φαρμακο για ανθρωπο.τι να κανω λετε?πρεπει να απαντησω συντομα.τι κανω τωρα???

----------


## jk21

Πασχαλη αυτο που ξερω εγω σαν neurobion (το επαιρνα παλιοτερα σε χαπια ,παραλληλα με σιδηρο για τον αιματοκριτη μου ) ειναι καθαρα βιταμινες Β που εχουν ομως επιδραση και στο νευρικο συστημα 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/neurobion

ισως του κανουν την ενεσιμη μορφη .Μην ανησυχεις .Εκτος αν ειναι κατι αλλο

----------


## jk21

http://www.papaloizou.com/PublicDocs...robion_PIL.pdf

----------


## pasxalis

μπραβο δημητρη αυτο ακριβως ειπε γτ λεει οτι για νευρα και με εγκεφαλικο χρειαζεται b.οχι για το στομα ειπε.και εγω λεω μιας και μπηκα στον χωρο να πω με ευθηνη δικια μου και αφου λες οτι το ξερεις και εσυ ο θεος μαζι μας.

----------


## jk21

κατι αντιστοιχο ειναι η becozyme 

*Πολυβιταμίνες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S*

----------


## pasxalis

τωρα τον πηρα παλι και ειναι αυτο που ειπες στην αρχη και απο το στομα θα ειναι αυριο μεσημερι αρχιζουμε.

----------


## Ρία

άντε Πασχάλη!!! καλά αποτελέσματα!! ελπίζω να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι κ να μην έχεις άλλα τραβήγματα ποτέ ξανα!!
με το καλό!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## mariakappa

το νευρολογικο προβλημα που το στηριζει? τι σημαδια ειχε και πιστευει οτι εχει νευρολογικο προβλημα?

----------


## pasxalis

μαρια δεν ξερω αν απο το αιμα βλεπουν κατι αυτο το λεω εγω χωρεις να ξερω.ειπε οτι απο καποια τεστ οτι δεν ειναι σαν ολα τα κοκατιλ εγω αλλη φορα δεν ειχα για να ξερω και οτι εχει ενα τικ στο κεφαλι ενα τιναγμα που εγω δεν εδωσα βαση εγω μονο που ειχα απορια ηταν που καμια φορα ηταν στο κοσμου του να κοιταει στα χαμενα που και που και που δεν βγαζει κραβγη

----------


## pasxalis

να τος ο ερμης μου απο σημερα παλι κοντα μου :Jumping0011: 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
θα παρουμε και σκ baytril και μετα 10 μερες βιταμινες και εδω θελω βοηθεια θελω b που την βρισκω ειτε σε τροφημα ειτε σε υγρο? 
θα τρωμε καλα για να παρει βαρος ξανα και ελπιζω μετα τελος.
οσο για τα φαρμακα και γενικα αργοτερα θα γραψω πως και τι.

----------


## jk21

τροφιμα ,ολα τα φρεσκα δημητριακα και τα χορταρικα ειναι φουλ σε βιταμινες Β 

αν δεν δωσεις nurobion τελικα ,σου ειπα οτι η becozyme ειναι μια δευτερη λυση (απο φαρμακειο ) 
*Πολυβιταμίνες V-DAYLIN και BECOZYME-S*

----------


## pasxalis

νουρομπιον εδωσε 2μερες και ειπε τελος γτ φοβηθηκε ειπε με δικια μου ευθηνη αν θελω να το κανω αλλα δοσολογια δεν ηθελε να μου πει μονο οτι θελει παρα πολυ λιγο,εγω λεω κατι πιο λαιτ αν γινεται να παρει τι να πω.

----------


## jk21

ισως σου εδωσε την ενεσιμη μορφη .δεν ξερω ...

το becozyme μπορεις να το δινεις ανετα αν θες καθε 4 - 5 μερες  στη δοσολογια που αναφερω στο λινκ και μετα απο κανενα διμηνο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα .Σε πτεροροια να παρεις πληρη πολυβιταμινη να εχει και αμινοξεα

----------


## pasxalis

Λοιπον απο τα φαρμακα μου ειπε μονο αυτα:
Δοξυκυκλινη 3 μερες πρωι ποσο δεν ηθελε να μου πει απ οτι καταλαβα
Baytril 9μερες απογευμα στην αρχη μονο και μετα την 3 μερα δυο φορες (συνολο πηρε σχεδον 6 ml)
Neurobion 2μερες
Και εχουμε επαναληψη baytril ιουλιος 0,5mlσε 50 ml νερου 4 μερες
Και αυγουστο 0,4 σε 50 ml νερου 3 μερες.
Εγω θελω στο στομα να το παρει πως το βγαζω;
Αυτα μονο εμαθα.

----------


## jk21

Πασχαλη θα μπορουσα να στο βγαλω με καποιο δικο μου σκεπτικο (εχει σχεση με ποσο νερο πινει το καθε ειδος πουλιου ) αλλα οι χορηγησεις αυτες εχουν δοθει απο γιατρο που μεχρι στιγμης εχει φερει το πουλακι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και εκεινος γνωριζει ,να η επαναληπτικη χορηγηση αρκει να γινει και στο νερο της ποτιστρας .Δεν θελω να παρεμβω και δεν χρειαζεται πιστευω ,απο τη στιγμη που το πουλι ειναι σε θεση να πινει κανονικα νερο .Κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος !

----------


## pasxalis

Οκ κανενα προβλημα ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

να θεωρεις δεδομενο οτι αν καποια στιγμη το πουλι ( μη γενοιτο ) χειροτερεψει αποτομα και δεν βρισκεις το γιατρο στο τηλ ,θα σου τις υπολογισω αμεσως !

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι το ξέρω δημήτρη και σ ευχαριστώ για ακόμα κια φορά μακάρι να μην χρειαστεί όμως γ τ το κακόμοιρο έχει
σχεδόν 3 μήνες που δεν ησύχασε.

----------


## pasxalis

Δυστυχώς γρά φω πάλι σε αυτό το θέμα μετά από 3μήνες που ήταν καλά μετά από τόσο καιρό που ήταν
άρρωστος τώρα μάλλον πάλι κάτι παίζει. εδώ και δύο βδομάδες άρχισε να φουσκώνει πάλι αρκετές φορές 
όχι πάντα έχει στα μάτια κάτι σαν δάκρυ και σήμερα είδα ότι το ράμφος του μου φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο.
σήμερα τελείωσε η επαναληψη με το baytril που μου είπε ο γιατρός να του κάνω.το αποτέλεσμα είναι
ότι βελτιώσει δεν έχει όρεξη για φαγητό και νερό δεν έχει και πολύ όπως στα καλά του.ο γιατρός
μου είπε ότι για εξετάσεις δύσκολα αυτόν τον καιρό να γίνουν λόγο αδείας το μόνο που μου είπε 
να του βάζω βιταμίνες στο νερό μπόλικες. αυτή την φορά νομίζω ότι είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα
Φοβάμαι πως μετά από τόσα φάρμακα έχει κάποιο θέμα με το νεφρό η το συκώτι του-αυτές τις μέρες 
τον εχω δει να προσπαθεί να κάνει τα κακα του χωρίς να τα καταφέρνει,είδα αμαρα και κοιλία και δεν
είδα κάτι μη φυσιολογικό. βάζω και φωτό και μου λέτε.

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως αν εχεις δωσει προσφατα αντιβιωση δεν μπορεις να κανεις ετσι κι αλλιως εξετασεις 

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του με βρεγμενα παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα  ή δες εδω 

http://www.neitokakadut.com/index.php?page=anatomy  σε ποιο υψος ειναι το συκωτι (liver ) και οπως το βλεπεις απο κατω να ξερεις οτι ειναι σε εκεινο το υψος αριστερα οπως  το κοιτας εσυ .Να μας πεις αν ειναι ορατο κατι σαν μελανο σημειο μπροστα 

το δακρυ ειναι συχνο; δειχνει να εχει αναπνευστικα προβλήματα; εχει καρινα ;

----------


## pasxalis

το δακρυ εδω και 3 μερες καθε μερα το βλεπω πριν ανα 2 μερες. καρινα εχει σημερα τον επιασα.αναπνευστικη νοσο εχει και γι αυτο το φαρμακο το εδωσα οπως μου ειπαν με σκοπο οσο περναει ο καιρος να το δεινω λιγοτερο αν παει καλυτερα το πουλι

----------


## jk21

αν το baytril δεν κανει κατι τοτε aviosan της chevita (αν ειναι κανενας στρεπτοκοκκος ή gram +  που το baytril δεν πιανει καλα )  ή παλι δοξυκυκλινη μηπως ειναι καμμια ορνιθωση αλλα θελει μετα την εβδομαδα χορηγησης ,ισως και καποια αλλη τετρακυκλινη πιο ελαφρια για μεγαλυτερο διαστημα εως και 40 μερες σε μικρη δοση που θα κρινει ο γιατρος .Η ορνιθωση δεν περνα σε μια βδομαδα .Ολα ομως αυτα ειναι εικασιες ...

εγω παντα φοβομουνα και φοβαμαι για μυκητες στο αναπνευστικο που οταν αδυνατιζουν τον οργανισμο ,κανουν να εμφανιζεται και δευτερογενη λοιμωξη

----------


## pasxalis

Τετρακυκλινη εχω τις σεβιτα, το αβιοσαν ημουν ετοιμος να το παρω σημερα αλλα ειπα να μην κανω του κεφαλιου μου να ρωτησω.πηρα σημερα pulmosan για ενα πουλι ενος γειτονα λες να του βαλω ;

----------


## pasxalis

Τετεια φαρμακα ειχε παρει τοτε τωρα μπορει να εχει παλι το ιδιο προβλημα;δηλαδη μπορει μην περασαν αυτα που ειχε;πριν ενα μηνα παλι εδωσα το φαρμακο μηπως δεν πιανει πλεον; γτ ξερω ειναι δυνατο εχει αλλο μετα;

----------


## jk21

το πουλμοσαν οχι .ουδεμια σχεση  ...

απλη τετρακυκλινη και οχι δοξυκυκλινη μην περιμενεις να κανει και πολλα πραγματα  ,σαν αρχικη αγωγη .Εγω σου μιλησα σαν μερος μιας αγωγης στη συνεχεια δοξυκυκλινης και αν ο γιατρος κρινει οτι ειναι ισχυρη για να δοθει συνολικα σε ολες τις μερες που απαιτουνται για ορνιθωση και κυριως ....αν ειναι ορνιθωση ... δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις ενδειξεις ,αφου τα συμπτωματα ειναι και αλλων ασθενειων 

για την aviosan ισως χτυπαει καποιο μικροβιο που δεν μπορει το baytril (ασχετα αν εκεινο εχει πιο ευρυ φασμα δρασης ) αλλα για ορνιθωση να ξερεις δεν κανει .

ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ και ενημερωσε και απο δευτερα τα ξαναλεμε .Επειδη η Μαρια θυμαται ισως καλυτερα απο μενα το συνολικο ιστορικο ,θα ηθελα να δει και κεινη την εξελιξη και να εχουμε τη γνωμη της

----------


## pasxalis

δημητρη ειδα την κοιλια που μου ειπες και νομιζω πως εχει ενα ελαφρυ μικρο μαυρο στιγμα επισης λιγο πανω απο την αμαρα παλι ενα μικρο μαυρο.νεφρο ειναι αυτο?ημουν μονος μου ομως και φωτο δεν ειναι πολυ καλες γτ ειχε πολυ αντισταση ο μικρος που με τοσο χαλι δεν το περιμενα.ειχε να φαει ομως απο εχθες 19 00 μεχρι πριν μια ωρα που του εδωσα λιγο κροκο με μια σταγονα βιταμινη και σιγα σιγα εφαγε. αν δεν φαει μονος του εχω κρεμα για καναρινια κανει?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δειχνει να εχει θεμα με τα εντερικα του .ειναι θολες και δεν βλεπω αν ειναι και στο συκωτι .Περιμενω πιο καθαρη φωτο .Σαν να κανει και ενα ροζ εξογκωματακι προς τα αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε .Θυμισε μου τοτε που ηταν ξανα πρησμενο ,ειχε κοιταξει για κοκκιδια στο μικροσκοπιο;Θα ηθελα πριν αναφερουμε οτιδηποτε να μιλησεις για την εξελιξη με το γιατρο ,να σου πει τη γνωμη του .Απο κει και περα δεν ξερω αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να το ξαναπας εφοσον στο ζητησει .. παντως οτι ειναι ,με πρησμενη κοιλια ,πρεπει να γινει γρηγορα

----------


## jk21

ναι κανει κρεμα για καναρινια !

----------


## pasxalis

κοκκιδια οχι δεν ειχε πει τιποτα καν.δεν ειναι η κοιλια οπως τοτε δεν μου φανηκε πρισμενη τωρα η φωτο δεν ειναι καλες.εχει και με το χερι σαν κοκκαλο μου φανηκε εμενα και δεν αντεδρασε οταν τον επιασα εκει

----------


## jk21

οποτε αναμενουμε καθαροτερες φωτο .βγαλε απο αποσταση τουλαχιστον μισο μετρο για να εστιαζει .αν δεν εστιαζει πηγαινε λιγο πιο πισω και απλα οταν ανεβασεις τη φωτο ,ανεβασε με την αναλυση που την εβγαλες ,οχι μικροτερη

----------


## pasxalis

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
δημητρη συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω κατι καλητερο γτ παλευει ο αλλος. αυτο το εξογκωμα ειναι κοκκαλο εχει και στην αλλη μερια ιδιο, εφαγε και μονος και πηγε και πανω αλλα το ραμφος ειναι μεγαλο φαινεται που πρεπει να ειναι κανονικα γι αυτο ειπα εχθες για νεφρο.

----------


## jk21

δεν βλεπω σημαντικο ερεθισμο ,αλλα στο συκωτι (ισως να ειναι σκια ) σαν να το βλεπω να διακρινεται ...
αυτο στην κοιλια που ειναι σαν κοκκαλο ,μονο σε κυστη φτερων μπορει να παει το μυαλο μου ... +

----------


## pasxalis

Η κουτσουλια λεει κατι; αυτα τα δυο τα ακουμπαω και ειναι κοκκαλα ουτε αυτος ποναει οταν ακουμπαω δεν τρωει παντως. Και αυριο ειναι δευτερα αν πρεπει να παρω φαρμακο το απογευμα ειναι κλειστα τα πετ αν πρεπει απο εκει να παρω.

----------


## jk21

Η κουτσουλια εχει ενα χαλια χρωμα τριγυρω που δεν μου αρεσει και δειχνει πειραγμενο συκωτι .Δεν ξερω  αν ειναι οργανικο πχ καταπονημενο απο φαρμακα ή παθολογικο απο καποια λοιμωξη .Επειδη το πουλακι εχει περασει διαφορα ,ειμαι διστακτικος στο να παρω την ευθυνη για ενα νεο φαρμακο .Δεν δισταζω ομως καθολου (στο ειχα ξαναπει καποια στιγμη αν θυμασαι σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια ) να σου πω να παρεις αυτο 



που οτι προβλημα και να εχει ,θα βοηθησει στο συκωτι του .Αν ομως η εικονα του πουλιου ειναι τοσο επιδεινουμενη που επειγεσαι για καποια αγωγη και δεν υπαρχει τροπος εστω τηλεφωνικα να σου την προτεινει ο γιατρος που το παρακολουθουσε ,μεχρι αυριο το πρωι (αν εσυ το ζητησεις ) θα τα ξαναπουμε .Ομως θελω να παραγγειλεις και το σκευασμα που σου λεω .Το πρασινο υγρο στην κουτσουλια (αν βγαινει μονιμα ) δειχνει οτι το συκωτι θελει βοηθεια

----------


## pasxalis

Κάτι που μπορώ να φτιάξω εύκολο για να φάει τύπου κρέμα υπάρχει; γτ αυτή που εχω τελειώνει.

----------


## jk21

*Συνταγή για κρέμα νεοσσών*αλλα επειδη το πουλακι σου ειναι μεγαλο και πιστευω αν του βαζεις κομματακι κομματακι στο στομα θα την τρωει (ειναι παρα πολυ μαλακη ) κανε μια εκδοχη απο αυτη τη συνταγη 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*θα το δναμωσει σιγουρα !

αν εχεις κινοα μαλιστα ,σε μενα τουλαχιστον ειχε την καλυτερη αποδοχη .Μην βαλεις μελι γιατι δεν ξερουμε τι γινεται απο μυκητες .Μην εχεις προβλημα αν δεν βρεις γαλα χωρις λακτοζη .Αν θες μαλιστα βαλε λιγοτερο και βαλε στη θεση του γιαουρτι που εχει πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα λακτοζης

----------


## mariakappa

για μηκυτες ειχε παρει αγωγη αλλα δεν ειχαμε κανενα αποτελεσμα.τωρα με τοσο baytril δεν μπορω να τους αποκλεισω αλλα δεν το βρισκω πιθανο.κατα τη γνωμη μου εχει παρει πολλα φαρμακα και ισως πειραχτηκε το συκωτι.συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να παρει γαιδουραγκαθο.εαν ημουν αθηνα θα μπορουσα να σου στειλω πολλα φαρμακα φυσικης προελευσης αλλα ειμαι σε διακοπες.
επισης σκορδονερο και μηλοξυδο μπορεις να δωσεις.λιγο και απο τα 2 καθημερινα.για το πρωτο λιωσε 3 σκελιθρες σκορδο, βαλτες σε 100μλ νερο, περιμενε περιπου ενα τεταρτο, βγαλε το σκορδο που εβαλες (το καλυτερο ειναι να το στιψεις) και απο αυτο που εμεινε δωστου λιγο να πιει.για το δευτερο βαζεις 1 κουταλια μηλοξυδο (βιολογικο κατα προτιμηση) σε 100μλ νερου, και δωστου επισης να πιει.δωσε το ενα διαλλυμα το πρωι και το αλλο το βραδυ.

----------


## pasxalis

Μαρία δίνουμε φάρμακα πάλι και θα δούμε πως θα πάει μόλις έκανα παραγγελία το σκεύασμα που μου είχες πει
για να βοηθήσει το συκώτι.

----------


## mariakappa

εχει ηδη παρει παρα πολλα φαρμακα.δεν νομιζω οτι θα καταφερεις κατι δινοντας κι αλλα.μακαρι να βγω ψευτρα.

----------


## pasxalis

Και να  κάνω τουλάχιστον τώρα άρχισε να τρώει μόνος του δύο μέρες με κρέμα τον είχα.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια με ενημερωσε οτι το πουλι χειροτερευε και ο γιατρος (επειδη προσφατα ειχε δωσει και αντιβιωση ) σηκωσε κατα καποιο τροπο ψηλα τα χερια .Του ειπα να ξεκινησει αγωγη με την προυποθεση οτι αμεσα θα παραγγελθει και το εκχυλισμα milkthistle 

ως προς την πρωτη αγωγη fungustatine ,βρηκα πρoσφατα  επισημη δοσολογια για psittacines με candida που σχεδον διπλασιαζει τη αρχικη γνωστη ,ενω προτεινεται και πιο παρατεταμενα για οριστικη θεραπεια 
Βασικα και γω πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι το προβλημα που φερνει την επιδεινωση (αλλα καποιο επιμενων ανθεκτικο μικροβιο ) αλλα πρεπει να υπαρχει υποβαθρο και απο candida που εξασθενει το πουλι

----------


## mariakappa

Δημητρη εχει παρει και νισταμισιν και φουνγκουστατιν πριν 2 μηνες σχεδον χωρις αποτελεσμα.η γιατρος που υποτιθεται του ειχε κανει εξετασεις ειχε βρει ecoli και οχι μηκυτες.τωρα ξαφνικα απο που να τους κολλησε και να εγινε ετσι χαλια? ξερω οτι το megabacteria δεν ειναι ευκολα ανιχνευσιμο αλλα εαν το ειχε θα ειχε ηδη πεθανει.
επειδη θυμαμαι ολο το ιστορικο η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πουλι εχει πειραγμενο συκωτι αλλα απο'κει και περα δεν ειμαι γιατρος.εφοσον τωρα ξεκινησατε ομως την θεραπεια δεν μπορειτε να σταματησετε.ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.
Πασχαλη εαν δεις οτι τωρα με το φουνγκουστατιν το πουλι εχει υπνηλια σε παρακαλω αμεσως να το σταματησεις.μια απο τις παρενεργειες του φαρμακου σε πουλια ειναι η αρρυθμια στην καρδια.δεν θα το σκοτωσει αλλα θα πρεπει να το σταματησει.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια για μυκητες θελει ειδικη καλλιεργεια και συνηθως προλοβου και δεν νομιζω να εγινε .επισης  στην κουτσουλια δεν μπορουν ευκολα να αξιολογηθουν οπως και το e coli γιατι ειναι φυσιολογικη πανιδα μεχρις ενος πληθυσμου .Για megabacteria δεν μπορω να πω κατι ,αλλα εχει σκαμπανεβασματα και αδυνατιζει μονο οταν ειναι σε εξαρση.Παραλληλα η δοσολογια τοτε ηταν μαλλον χαμηλη και αν το πουλι δεν ηταν καλα (απο οτι θυμαμαι ) πιθανον να ληφθηκε λογω της χορηγησης στην ποτιστρα ,ακομα λιγοτερη .Για την παρενεργεια της αρρυθμιας που διαβασες κατι τετοιο;

----------


## pasxalis

Παιδια εδωσα το απογευμα μια σταγονα tabernil και αρχισε να κουναει το κεφαλι και σωμα του και τα ματια του δακρυ και αρχισε να φουσκωνη ο λαιμος του γρηγορα. Τον ζωρισα ομως για το παρει ειχαμε μια μαχη και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος μαλλον δυο σταγονες εδωσα.

----------


## pasxalis

Α και μια ωρα πριν πηγε στην ποτιστρα με το φουγκοστατιν και σημερα δεν ηταν τοσο φουσκας οπως πριν δυο μερες

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗ το tabernil doxiciclina ειναι 1 + 1 σταγονα ολη την ημερα .Οχι δυο την φορα .Αρκει  1 

Σε ειδοποιησανε ποτε θα εχεις το milkthistle ;

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι το ξερω απλα μπορει πανω στην φασαρια.σε δυο μερες αυτο απο εδω πηρα.

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις του τυπου με τα βοτανα ,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει σιγουρα τα mg σιλυμαρινης που απαιτουνται και αν γινεται χωρις χρηση αλκοολης και απο σπορο που πρεπει .Αν σου πει σε λαδι δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα .Ελπιζω να κανει δουλεια αλλα το τιτλοδοτημενο ειναι το σιγουρο

----------


## pasxalis

Οχι αυτο που ειπες πηρα αλλα απο το λινκ που ειναι ειναι εδω σε μενα.μεχρι τωρα δεν μπορει να κατσει καπου να ξεκουραστει κουναει το σωμα του συνεχεια. Φοβαμαι για αποψε

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να μην εχουμε χειροτερα .χαιρομαι που πηρες τελικα το σωστο .σημασια εχει να το παρεις οπου πιο συντομα μπορεις 

αν εχεις προχειρες κουτσουλιες καπου ,βγαλε μια φωτο 

υπαρχει ακομα στερεο μερος ; ή μονο λευκο;

----------


## pasxalis

Όχι δεν μόνο λευκό. ευτυχώς το πρωί ήταν λίγο πιο ήρεμος αλλά είναι λίγο στα χαμένα του κινήσεις αρκετά αργές
τόσο καιρό έδειξε πολύ δυνατός εχθές τρόμαξα πολύ θέλει να κλείσει 48 ώρες μήπως χαλαρώσει για να ηρεμήσω. όταν
το πάρω στα χέρια μου θα το αρχίσω και και αυτό;

----------


## jk21

οταν παρεις το milkthistle στα χερια σου ,ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανεις ! αν δεν μου ειχες επισημανει την επιδεινωση του πουλιου ,θα περιμεναμε πρωτα αυτο πριν οτι αλλο .Τωρα λοιπον που θα ερθει με δεδομενο οτι μια δοση 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml ειναι οκ σε πουλακι με προβλημα (στην ποτιστρα ) εσυ  με δεδομενο οτι αν ηταν υγειες θα επαιρνε τη δοση πινοντας 15 ml ,θα αραιωσεις 1 σταγονα σε 5-6 σταγονες (το πολυ ) νερο και θα δινεις απο το διαλυμα 1 σταγονα καθε μερα και τις πρωτες 2-3 μερες 2 σταγονες στο στομα απευθειας .Αυτη τη σταγονα (αν το πουλακι δυσανασχετει να του δινεις συχνα στο στομα ) μπορεις να την δινεις την ωρα που δινεις και το φαρμακο στο στομα

----------


## pasxalis

Λίγο μπερδεύτηκα δηλαδή θα βάλω κάπου 6 σταγόνες νερό και μια από το σκεύασμα; και αφού θα δώσω από αυτό το 
πετάω η στο ψυγείο μέχρι να το τελειώσω?συγνώμη αν είμαι κουραστικός αλλά δεν  θέλω να κάνω λάθος

----------


## jk21

Ναι σωστα καταλαβες .Θα διαλυσεις 1 σταγονα milkthistle σε 5 σταγονες νερο και απο το διαλυμα (το οποιο θα διατηρησεις στο ψυγειο ) θα δινεις 1 σταγονα καθε μερα και καλα ειναι τις πρωτες 2-3 μερες να δινεις 2 σταγονες .θελω να κανεις ενα τετοιο διαλυμα καθε φορα που θα τελειωνει και να δωσεις με ρυθμο 1 σταγονας διαλυματος για 15 μερες .Μετα θα συνεχισεις με αλλη διαλυση ,για ποτιστρα και λιγο πιο αραιη : 1 σταγονα milkthistle στα 100 ml νερου  για αλλες 15 μερες

----------


## Chris098

καλημερα σε ολους, ειμαι καινουργιος παιδια, θα ηθελα λιγο τη βοηθεια σας εχο ενα παπαγαλακι κοκατιλ ειναι πεντεμισι μηνων, απο χτες το βραδυ ειναι αρρωστο, μεχρι και τωρα δεν εχει φαει τιποτα μονο πινει νερο και το περισσοτερο το βγαζει παλι (το ξερναει) τα περιτωματα χτες ηταν σκουρο πρασινα και κολοδες , σημερα ειναι νερουλα ανοιχτο χρωμα, πειτε μου τι γινετε αν γνωριζετε κατι.

----------


## lagreco69

> καλημερα σε ολους, ειμαι καινουργιος παιδια, θα ηθελα λιγο τη βοηθεια σας εχο ενα παπαγαλακι κοκατιλ ειναι πεντεμισι μηνων, απο χτες το βραδυ ειναι αρρωστο, μεχρι και τωρα δεν εχει φαει τιποτα μονο πινει νερο και το περισσοτερο το βγαζει παλι (το ξερναει) τα περιτωματα χτες ηταν σκουρο πρασινα και κολοδες , σημερα ειναι νερουλα ανοιχτο χρωμα, πειτε μου τι γινετε αν γνωριζετε κατι.


Δες εδω Χρηστο Άρρωστο Cockatiel.

Σου ανοιξα νεο θεμα.

----------

